Show HN: Blind - Anonymous community where verified pros connect to discuss - auslegung
======
bruceb
Was the link to this removed? This is the been around for years app?

------
sciencewolf
Was this linking to teamblind.com?

------
verdverm
How does anonymous and verified fit together?

